# Beech Lake Family Campground - Lexington, TN by Todd



## ctfortner

*Beech Lake Family Campground - Lexington, TN (Tennessee) by Todd*

We really enjoy this campground, very friendly and family owned campground. Many lake front spots and a great lake for fishing, Beech Lake. They also have a nice swimming beach area, boat ramp nearby, and some small cabins for rent.

Located in Lexington Tennessee TN. I give this campground an 8 out of 10.


----------



## campfire

I have heard a lot about this site from my friends there . I have not yet camped there with my camper community members . &I wish to visit this site soon .Thanks for the informative post .


----------

